# au, à la, à l', aux / de, d' - préposition pour les compositions de plats



## lifehouse

J'ai lu l'étiquette d'une boite et elle s'est dite: "Lasagne à la viande." Je me demandais pourquoi on dit ça au lieu de "Lasagne _de la_ viande" ou quelque chose comme ça. Il y en avait aussi une autre qui s'est ecrite dans la même manière mais j'ai oublié ce qu'elle s'est dite. De toute façon, toutes formes d'aide seraient appréciées .

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## DDT

A mon avis c'est normal de trouver "à" car cela signifie que les lasagnes sont préparées avec de la viande, je ne comprends pas votre doute par rapport au "de" 

DDT


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je lis plus souvent lasagnes au pluriel qu'au singulier.
Et les lasagnes sont des sortes de pâtes larges qu'on empile. Entre chaque couche on met quelque chose, comme de la viande. Comme le dit DDT, c'est donc fait _avec _de la viande qui accompagne la pâte entre les couches. D'où le "à la viande". Il existe certainement des lasagnes végétariennes (*) "aux légumes". 

 (*) [En parlant de la nourriture, d'un repas]     Qui se compose de végétaux et de produits d'origine animale, à l'exclusion de la viande et du poisson. (TLFi)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonne nuit,

Bien sûr, aux épinards, et pas seulement pour les végétariens.

En général en français on dit: _à/ au/ aux_ quand ce dont on parle n´est pas l´ingrédient principal ou "l´essence" du plat en question comme dans le cas des lasagnes.
- poulet aux morilles
- canard à l´orange
- glace au citron

Au revoir


----------



## janinexie

Bonjour à tous, 
Je voudrais savoir lequel est correct. 
la soupe de viande, la soupe de la viande, la soupe à la viande.
Peut-être tous les trois sont corrects? Est-ce qu'il y a des différences au niveau du sens entre ces trois expressions?
Merci à mille fois!


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
La préposition "à" sert à indiquer les ingrédients supplémentaires d'une recette. (comme dans l'expression "café au lait") : Il s'agit de café dans lequel on a ajouté du lait.
De même : "soupe à la viande" désigne une soupe dans laquelle on a ajouté de la viande. Cette préposition s'emploie toujours avec l'article défini.

l'expression "soupe de viande" désigne davantage une soupe dont la viande est l'ingrédient essentiel. Cela signifie "de la viande transformée en soupe".
L'expression "café de lait" n'existe pas, car on ne peut pas transformer du lait en café, mais l'expression "confiture de fraises" existe, car il est possible de transformer des fraises en confiture. Dans ce sens, la préposition "de" s'emploie sans article.

L'expression "soupe de la viande" n'existe pas.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je suggèrerais une _soupe à la viande_.

Fred, dans une _soupe au potiron_ ou une _soupe à l'oignon_, il me semble bien qu'on parle de l'ingrédient principal. Mais effectivement, dans une _soupe de poisson_ aussi.


----------



## Fred_C

C'est à dire que pour faire une soupe au de potiron, on prend du potiron, on le fait cuire, et on mixe dans l'eau de cuisson.
Tant que la recette n'est pas finie, la soupe n'existe pas encore.

Pour faire du café au lait, en revanche, le café existe avant qu'on y ajoute du lait.

On pourra dire "soupe à la viande soupe de viande", si à part l'eau chaude, il n'y a guère que de la viande dans cette soupe.
Mais si il y a beaucoup d'autres légumes, on peut considérer que cette soupe mérite toujours son nom de soupe si on enlève la viande, et on appellera ça "soupe à la viande".
La frontière est assez maigre, finalement, et on peut appeler ça comme on veut.


----------



## chrizo

quand on dit "une soupe de viande" on n'est pas tenu de préciser de quel type de viande il s'agit mais lorsqu'on dit "la soupe de la viande" c'est sous entendu que l'interlocuteur sait de quel type de viande il s'agit (par exple la soupe de la viande de ...) c'est la même chose presque pour ce qui est "la soupe à la viande" car ici on la viande est ingrédient mais on insiste sur le type de viande .


----------



## itka

> ...mais lorsqu'on dit "la soupe de la viande" c'est sous entendu que l'interlocuteur sait de quel type de viande il s'agit


On* ne peut pas* dire "la soupe de la viande".


----------



## duchevreuil

Bonsoir,

Quelle est la différence, s'il y en a une, entre un cake _*de *_carottes et un cake *aux *carottes ?


----------



## 500ml

Bonsoir,

Cake de carottes : dans ce cas la carotte et l'ingrédient unique (*de* désigne l'origine)
Cake aux carottes : la carotte cohabite avec d'autres ingrédients (donc plus approprié pour un cake)

-> Compote de pomme (la pomme est l'ingrédient unique)


----------



## duchevreuil

Mais un cake contient toujours d'autres ingrédients que les carottes, c'est impossible de faire un cake à partir uniquement des carottes...  Donc...


----------



## 500ml

Oui c'est pour ça que l'on dit un cake aux carottes (et c'est valable pour tous les cakes  )


----------



## duchevreuil

Pourtant...
Cake de carottes au lard (sans gluten)


----------



## 500ml

Effectivement, dans cette recette la carotte est considérée comme l'ingrédient principal auquel on ajoute du lard. C'est aussi une forme pour adoucir l'intitulé. (Cake aux carottes et au lard serait un peu lourd)


----------



## duchevreuil

Donc, selon toi c'est plus élégant d'écrire _cake de carottes aux noisettes_ que _cake aux carottes et aux noisettes_ (comme l'écrit d'ailleurs le grand Pierre Hermé ) ?


----------



## 500ml

Oui ! Et cette forme, est, comme tu le constates, très utilisée en cuisine (notamment sur les menus des restaurants)


----------



## jonnyricho

Bonjour tous le monde

Quelles sont les differences entre le pain *au* chocolat et le pain *du* chocolat?

merci d'avance


----------



## Donaldos

La préposition _à_ indique un ingrédient, un composant :

_pain *au* chocolat
croissant *aux* amandes
sorbet *à la* poire_

etc.

En revanche, la préposition _de_ dans _pain du chocolat_ n'a pas de sens.


----------



## wildan1

_Un pain *de* chocolat _ne peut-il pas décrire une grosse tablette de chocolat, comme celles utilisées pour faire la pâtisserie ?


----------



## Donaldos

On peut imaginer utiliser le terme _pain_ pour désigner un bloc de chocolat, comme on le fait pour d'autres substances. Pour autant, je ne sais pas si cet emploi correspond à un usage réel ou répandu.


----------



## Nunou

.....et pour le pain d'épices?  

Pain du chocolat n'a pas de sens mais on dit 
- faire ou manger etc...*du *pain *au *chocolat (le chocolat indique un ingrédient) 
- manger *du *pain et *du* chocolat (le chocolat est un accompagnement)


----------



## maayani

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment il faut dire: "mousse d'agrumes" ou "mousse aux agrumes"?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Comtois

Une _mousse *aux *agrumes_ serait une mousse dans la composition de laquelle entrent des agrumes.
Une _mousse *d'*agrumes_ est une mousse constituée uniquement (ou principalement : on peut par exemple lui ajouter du sucre) d'agrumes.


----------



## Bachatamor

Bonjour à tous!

Quelle est la différence entre "salade de crevettes / salade aux crevettes / avec des crevettes"?

Autant que je sache, si on dit "salade de crevettes" cela veut dire que les crevettes c'est l'ingrédient principal de la salade. Elles sont la base de la salade.

Si on dit "aux crevettes", on ajoute des crevettes dans une salade déjà faite (salade de légumes par exemple), c'est la façon de préparer la salade.

Si on dit "avec des crevettes", est-ce que cela veut dire qu'on mange des crevettes à part, qu'elles ne font pas partie de la salade? Ou c'est la même chose que "la salade aux crevettes" et c'est juste du langage parlé? On m'a toujours appris qu'il fallait dire "aux crevettes" si elles font partie de la salade...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Maître Capello

1. Une _salade *de* crevettes_ est une salade à base de crevettes, c'est-à-dire que les crevettes sont l'ingrédient principal.
2. Une _salade *aux* crevettes_ est une salade dont l'un des ingrédients est des crevettes.
3. Une _salade *avec* des crevettes_ n'est pas très idiomatique et pourrait avoir le même sens que (2) ou signifier que les crevettes sont à part, à côté.

Voir également le fil FR: au, à la, aux / de - préposition pour les compositions de plats sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## Bachatamor

J'ai encore deux questions:
1) Si je parle d'une salade composée de tomates, de concombres et de carottes est-ce que je vais dire "une salade de tomates, de concombres et de carottes"? Est-ce que je peux dire "une salade de tomates avec des concombres et des carottes"? Quelle variante serait meilleure?
2) Quelle est la différence entre les deux plats "Sole grillée aux pâtes fraîches" et "Sole grillée avec pâtes fraîches"? Est-ce que dans le premier cas les pâtes fraîches font partie du plat et dans le deuxième - les pâtes fraîches sont servies à part?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Maître Capello

1) Une _salade de tomates avec des concombres et des carottes_ n'est plus vraiment une salade de tomates puisque les tomates ne sont plus l'élément déterminant de la salade. Dans ce cas, on parlera plutôt de _salade *mêlée*_. On pourrait toutefois éventuellement dire _une salade de tomates, concombres et carottes_. Dans le cas d'une salade faite avec des concombres et des tomates (sans carottes), on dira même parfois _une salade tomate-concombre_.

2) La première (_sole grillée aux pâtes fraîches_) ne se dit pas parce que la sole n'est pas cuisinée avec une sauce, une farce, etc. aux pâtes ; les pâtes ne sont là qu'en accompagnement. Il faut donc dire _une sole grillée *avec* des pâtes fraîches_. On dira en revanche _une sole au beurre_, parce que le beurre fait partie intégrante de la préparation de la sole.


----------



## Bachatamor

Pour la première phrase concernant la salade: pourquoi on ne peut pas dire "une salade tomate-concombre-carotte"? Est-ce parce qu'il y a trois éléments?

Pour la deuxième phrase j'ai vu ça dans un livre de français langue étrangère...


----------



## Maître Capello

Bachatamor said:


> Pour la première phrase concernant la salade: pourquoi on ne peut pas dire "une salade tomate-concombre-carotte"? Est-ce parce qu'il y a trois éléments?


On pourrait le dire, mais on mentionne rarement plus de deux ingrédients…


----------



## Bachatamor

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse!

Encore deux questions, s'il vous plaît: si l'ingrédient principal de ma salade était "les tomates", est-ce que je pourrais dire "une salade de tomates aux concombres et aux carottes"?

"Une salade de tomates avec des carottes et des concombres" utilisée pour parler d'une salade mêlée, est-ce que c'est moins courant que "une salade de tomates, concombres et carottes?"


----------



## wildan1

> Une _salade de tomates avec des concombres et des carottes n'est plus vraiment une salade de tomates puisque les tomates ne sont plus l'élément déterminant de la salade. Dans ce cas, on parlera plutôt de salade *mêlée*._


Ou _une salade mixte_ (si la salade ne contient que des feuilles de salade et des crudités) ou _composée_ (si les ingrédients comprennent aussi la viande, le poisson, les œufs, les anchois, etc.).

Dans les trois cas, je pense que sur une carte de restaurant on préciserait simplement les ingrédients (concombre, tomates, maïs, laitue, etc.) après le nom de la salade, sans préposition.


----------



## Maître Capello

wildan1 said:


> Ou _une salade mixte_ (si la salade ne contient que des feuilles de salade et des crudités) ou _composée_ (si les ingrédients comprennent aussi la viande, le poisson, les œufs, les anchois, etc.)


Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est exactement en France et dans les autres pays francophones, mais chez nous on ne trouve guère que _salade mêlée_. En tout cas, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir jamais rencontré _salade mixte_ ou _salade composée_…



> Dans les trois cas, je pense que sur une carte de restaurant on préciserait simplement les ingrédients (concombre, tomates, maïs, laitue, etc.) après le nom de la salade, sans préposition.


Effectivement. Les ingrédients sont alors généralement mentionnés entre parenthèses ou à la ligne.


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> chez nous on ne trouve guère que _salade mêlée_


En France : _salade mixte _ou _composée _comme dit Wildan. _Salade mêlée _? Pas vu sauf sur des sites suisses , mais on comprend bien sûr de quoi il s'agit. _Salade mélangée _(peut faire penser à du mesclun), voire même _salade méli-mélo _peuvent servir de titre à des recettes.


----------



## Bachatamor

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses et précisions!


Encore deux questions, s'il vous plaît: si l'ingrédient principal de ma salade (tomates, concombres, carottes) était "les tomates", est-ce que je pourrais dire "une salade de tomates aux concombres et aux carottes"?


"Une salade de tomates avec des carottes et des concombres" utilisée pour parler d'une salade mixte, est-ce que c'est moins courant que "une salade de tomates, concombres et carottes?"


----------



## Grop

Bonsoir, je ne sais pas trop répondre à cette question. Dans la plupart des restaurants cette salade porterait un nom, comme la "salade du potager" (ou sûrement quelque chose de plus vendeur) et le menu fournirait la liste des ingrédients.

(Mais si je devais décrire une salade, je préfèrerais probablement ta première suggestion).


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
J'ai vérifié sur Internet et j'ai vu qu'on peut dire soupe de légumes et soupe aux légumes. Ces deux manières de le dire sont complètement synonymes? Le fait de dire "de" et "aux" ferait-il une différence? Ce ne serait pas exactement la même chose, y a-t-il des nuances?
Merci d'avance


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je ne vois pas de réelle différence de sens, même si on pourrait envisager qu'une "soupe de légumes" en est uniquemnt composée à la différence de la "soupe aux légumes" qui pourrait comporter d'autres ingrédients. Dans mon entourage on emploie "soupe aux légumes".


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Pour le petit-déjeuner il y a des gens qui mangent des tartines (parfois grillées) nappées d'huile d'olive. Dans ce cas faudrait-il dire "ils mangent des tartines / des tranches de pain *à l'huile* ou des tranches de pain/tartines avec de l'huile"?
Merci bcp d'avance


----------



## Chimel

Des tartines à l'huile (comme des tartines à la confiture, au jambon…)


----------



## limettier

Chimel said:


> Des tartines à l'huile (comme des tartines à la confiture, au jambon…)


Re-bonjour, 
Merci beaucoup Chimel. Je ne sais pas si en Belgique, France ou Suisse c'est courant, en Espagne c'est très courant de prendre ce genre de tartines au petit-déjeuner: on enduit d'huile d'olive la couche supérieure de la tartine (grillée ou pas). 
C'est quelque chose qu'on fait à la maison (enduire ou napper la partie supérieure de la tartine), donc mon seule doute serait: si on dit *à l'huile*, ça voudrait dire qu'on le fait à la maison et que ce n'est pas qqch d'industriel qu'on achète avec de l'huile "incorporée" à la pâte de la tartine en entier, pas vrai?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est plus ou moins ça. Je ferais la distinction suivante :

_des tartines *à* l'huile_ (cette huile fait partie des tartines)
_des tranches de pain *avec* de l'huile_ (cette huile ne rentre pas dans la composition du pain qui a été coupé en tranches ; elle a été rajoutée après)


----------

